# Is my child predicting my untimely death? Spiritual mommas chime in.



## ernestholmes (Jul 24, 2005)

I wasn't sure where to post this, but I think this forum will be appropriate.

My child has had strong signs of clairvoyance since the time she could speak. She has talked about seeing angels around her - particularly in her dark room when I am putting her to bed - since she was 2. It is a regular occurance that she predicts where we are going and who will be there or not be there when we arrive.
Even this evening when I needed to whip up a quickie dinner at 9:00 PM for her because we got back late from an Xmas gathering and she was hungry - I was in the kitchen warming up some jarred tomato sauce I got on my last trip to Italy... I was thinking about Italy while I was stirring it and putting it on her plate... then when she sat down and took a bite of it she looked right at me and said "this sauce is so yummy, this sauce is from Italy". I have never even mentioned the word Italy to her.

This whole yarn is to set the stage for my actual question, which has been haunting me for a couple of months.

About two months ago she started pausing, looking at me gravely and saying "momma please don't leave me, please don't leave me" but getting really upset about it. That would be followed by comments like "when you die you turn into a skeleton" I got freaked out, admittedly... due to her record with clairvoyance. I actually spent a fair penny to go see a psychic who I have only seen two other times in my life because he's just huge guns - you don't ask the guy anything trivial - and also expensive. I asked him if she was seeing my untimely death and he said no.

I was resolved until tonight. Suddenly while eating the Italian sauce she gets this long, sad, heartbroken face on her and I say, what is wrong honey? Why are you going to cry? She looks at me with her face trembling and says, don't leave our family mommy, don't leave our house - I ask her what she means - she says she doesn't want me to go to heaven when our dog goes to heaven (which should be happening within the next few months probably)

I tried to explain to her it would be many years until I ever went away to heaven, that I would be with her always and she just wouldn't let it go. She burst out crying saying she would never be a grown up because that meant I would be going to heaven without her.

Does anyone have a sense of what this is about? She is so fixed on this subject it's getting so creepy - I am really scared that she is predicting my untimely death - any thoughts?


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Mothering magazine actually had an article about children who go through an obsession with death phase.

I don't know how old your daughter is, but I have a 6 year old. She is not clairvoyant, but just in the last week or so she has become upset about topics related to death, and she has been worrying about her family members dying. She had a pet that died not long ago, so it might be related to that. When I leave the house, she cries and doesn't want me to go--like last night when I went to church for Christmas eve services. Perhaps your daughter is going through a similar developmental stage.

Interesting about the sauce from Italy. How long ago did you go? I guess she didn't know about the trip since you said you've never mentioned Italy to her, but children know and comprehend a lot more than it seems.

I don't know, but I hope you have some peace of mind with this.


----------



## ernestholmes (Jul 24, 2005)

Wow, what a relief it would be if I could pin this thing on a phase. Any chance someone out there has a link to the article Viola mentioned? If it was even online.

Unfortunately I can't poo poo the clairvoyant part... I went to Italy prior to her birth - I have never spoken with her or talked about it in front of her and even if I had she had now way of knowing the sauce was made there. It's just a small little detail in an ocean of such things she does every week.

Viola thanks for the response.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

OK, I was wondering about the timing. So it was a pre-birth thing, which makes it all the more interesting and uncanny.

Do they have articles archived on the main site? I'll check and see.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

http://www.mothering.com/articles/bo...lementine.html

OK, that is the article I was thinking of.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:

She burst out crying saying she would never be a grown up because that meant I would be going to heaven without her.

Quote:

she says she doesn't want me to go to heaven when our dog goes to heaven
How scary! But look at the logic of these sentences. *She* won't grow up because *you* would be gone? If the dog dies, you might die? I agree it sounds like a small child grappling with the realities of death.


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

It sounds like she is aware that the dog is going to die soon, I'm assuming you have already prepared her for the dog's eventual death.
My dd was worried about me dying after our family cat died. She was nearly 5 and it was her first experience with death and understanding how permamnent death is. Her cat died, and she loved her cat, but she loves her Mommy more, how scary is that? I think it's common in children who are dealing with the death of a pet or person to get frightened of the thought of a parent dying as well.
Why don't you ask her if she's afraid of you dying?


----------



## KnitterMama (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sevenkids*
It sounds like she is aware that the dog is going to die soon, I'm assuming you have already prepared her for the dog's eventual death.
My dd was worried about me dying after our family cat died. She was nearly 5 and it was her first experience with death and understanding how permamnent death is. Her cat died, and she loved her cat, but she loves her Mommy more, how scary is that? I think it's common in children who are dealing with the death of a pet or person to get frightened of the thought of a parent dying as well.
Why don't you ask her if she's afraid of you dying?









:








to you Mama your DD sounds like a very special child.


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

Something occurred to me while reading your OP. I wonder if your dd lost her mother in a past life and therefore, she thinks that she's going to lose you, too.
Clairvoyance works both ways--if she can see the future, she can see the past, too. Perhaps a past-life regression for her is in order. Or, you can simply talk to her about it and see if she remembers anything. You can reassure her that you're not going to die on her like her other mother did.


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *njeb*
Something occurred to me while reading your OP. I wonder if your dd lost her mother in a past life and therefore, she thinks that she's going to lose you, too.

That's what I was going to suggest, too.


----------



## granolamom (Sep 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *njeb*
Something occurred to me while reading your OP. I wonder if your dd lost her mother in a past life and therefore, she thinks that she's going to lose you, too.
Clairvoyance works both ways--if she can see the future, she can see the past, too. Perhaps a past-life regression for her is in order. Or, you can simply talk to her about it and see if she remembers anything. You can reassure her that you're not going to die on her like her other mother did.

MY exact thoughts!

Your special daughter could have actualy lost a mama in a past life, maybe an Italian mommy. That could be the reason she was so aware of your sauce and of Italy. Show your daughter pictures of the Italian Country side, major cities in Italy and see how she responds.

I would not fear that your sweet daughter is predicting your death.

You have a very special child, embrace that without fear.

Peace to you both


----------



## `guest` (Nov 20, 2001)

My daughter is very similar. She sees "ghosts", and she often will verbalize things that I am thinking. It can be a little unsettling. But I agree with the other posters, that these thoughts of death and what happens sound like a normal phase of growth, as opposed to a prediction.


----------



## ernestholmes (Jul 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *njeb*
Something occurred to me while reading your OP. I wonder if your dd lost her mother in a past life and therefore, she thinks that she's going to lose you, too.
Clairvoyance works both ways--if she can see the future, she can see the past, too. Perhaps a past-life regression for her is in order. Or, you can simply talk to her about it and see if she remembers anything. You can reassure her that you're not going to die on her like her other mother did.

I appreciate you getting that insight. I think often that she is connected at this young age still to antoher life that was before. My own mother died tragically when I was 7. She died at an age three years older than I currently am - if that makes sense. I toy with the idea that she may be my mother's spirit - or another spirit somehow connected to my mother - perhaps my grandmother - somehow a residual sense of tragic death at an intimely place and time - I am sure she is thinking about the dog - the dog also had a leg amputated from her cancer and DC was upset about that - so I get the real time connections...

it's all so very interesting... I would like to do a past life thing with her when she is old enough - only three right now - four in a month.

the other interesting thing is that my mother who died was tapped into the supernatural as well. Our houses were always haunted from her having seances all the time. Also interesting that my child is autistic... the mystery of it all!


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

We are all going to die eventually, but that doesn't mean what your DD is "seeing" is going to happen anytime soon. These visions don't happen in chronological time, as in reality there is no such thing, everything happens in the NOW, so what she is relating could be many, many years away and she is filtering it through her own current reality and interpreting it as best she can, especially given the fact you are expecting your dogs to pass on soon.

Don't be overly concerned and treat her clairvoyance as normal or she will suppress it because it worries you. It is a phase because she working within her limited understanding, as she grows and matures she will understand more about how the universe works and will be better able to cope with her visions.


----------



## ernestholmes (Jul 24, 2005)

I actually love her clairvoyance with the other stuff. We always check in with the angels at bedtime and I don't freak when she predicts who will be at the next location we are visiting, etc... I guess the death thing just hit me because I am her only parent and there is no extended family - so my dying right now would be pretty bad for her.

I can see this stuff does not mean she knows I am dying soon. Thanks to all for your feedback!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

What a special little girl you have









Our daughters must be close in age







(Abigail turns 4 Jan 10)


----------



## intentfulady (Dec 31, 2003)

thanks for sharing, so interesting.

I had unusual experience , long story, but grandpa came to cousin in vision told him he was coming back, made more predictions all came true.

Funny thing cousin's child was born on grandpa's birthday, (as dead grandpa predicted) 100 years later, cousin was all shook up that "time was wrong".... until we realized,..............to account for time zones!!!!

grandpa wasa born in Mt. time zone. grandson pacific. ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohe was not an hour late.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

My dd has been crying at times with "I don't want you to die, Mommy!" since she was 2.5 and got her first taste of death with some pets. It's one of the biggest fears a child has. I wouldn't let it unsettle you. She's probably just very deep-thinking and intelligent and loves you very much.


----------



## pinkmilk (Nov 27, 2005)

Everyone has really great insight and ideas about how to handle this situation but nobody has talked about what we actually teach our children about death and dying. Talk about your spiritual beliefs with your daughter and about what happens when you die. If you are unclear yourself then you could find some good books on beliefs on death for children... that way no matter if it is a stage or an actual prediction you can illiminate some of her fears by educating her that death just like birth is a wonderful adventure full of love and exploration(or whatever you believe). It can be a very enlightening experience for you and your dd to explore your hearts and your beliefs at this time.


----------



## ernestholmes (Jul 24, 2005)

This morning I actually asked her if she remembered what heaven was like before she came here to be with me. She was clueless at first. Isaid, ohm, you probably don't remember. All she came up with was "we were happy" after that. I said, oh yeah, who? who were you with? She said "angels"

We have a book which does not necessarily reflect my views perse - it's called "Dog Heaven" by Cynthia Rylant. It's a rather loving and whimsical look at what happens to our dogs when they leave us. I got it when the eldest dog had her leg amputated this summer. But DC was pointing and saying that angels were around us at least a year and a half prior to that purchase.

This is all great stuff. it would be great if I was disciplined enough to keep a journal of it all... sigh.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Have you told her the story of losing your mother? Have you talked to her recently about your dog dying? I am guessing that maybe this is where she has gotten her fixation with death and you dying? Death can be very confusing to children, when they deal with a death they start to learn that anyone can die and it takes away their sense of security for a while. Maybe she is just thinking that if her dog can die then so can mommy and it scares her. It is good that she is talking about this with you. Encourage the conversation and try to put her mind at ease. Death is a hard subject for children. I lost my step-brother when I was 8 and remember all of the confusing feelings I went through.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

My DD had an obsession with death, leaving, etc. when she was 4. Right after my grandmother had passed away. I'd say that she's probably grappling with the dog right now as well.


----------



## MsChatsAlot (Sep 8, 2005)

At 4 it is still common for kids to mix up past lives and present lives. Perhaps the two of you had a past life together and you died and left her. My son, also very psychic, often confuses the past, present and future.

If nothing else, it is a good reminder for all of us to live every moment as fully as possible. None of us really know when the end of our lives will come, so it's important to cherish the time we have on Earth together.

When I read it, I felt it could be a combination of past life rememberances and fear of dying. As others suggested, it is a good time to discuss life/death/spirituality etc. Obviously she understands that life doesn't end when the body is no longer alive, so you can reassure her that you will always be there for her.


----------



## shanagirl (Oct 24, 2005)

My dd had some uncanny insights into my mother, who died three years before she was born. There were startling connections from day one. And as she grew, she had this awareness and understanding of the grandma she had never met. People in the family would say things like, "She has your mother's aura." So it wasn't just me. And it turns out her name means "rebirth" in French, which I did not know when we named her, altho we knew it was a french name!

So I did feel that she had some kind of psychic attunement, that there might be more significance in things she said and observed.
SOOO
DH gives me a statue for mother's day of two primitive parent figures embracing over a small child figure. Very sweet. About a week later dd bumped it and...mommy's head severs off neatly. All else is intact. That dd dropped it and only the mother broke, yes, it did freak me out for awhile.

But that was six years ago and I'm still in one piece.


----------



## Babygirl 23 (8 mo ago)

I do believe that there are children that have the ability to talk to angel see them and also predict death my child since he was able to talk has told me look mommy their is a boy or a girl but i don't see anyone and days before the death of his sister he cried so much like he knew she was going to die and the exact day she died he stopped crying and now he says he sees her sometimes and has messages from her.


----------

